# Direct Tv Or Dish Network



## rdvholtwood

​
*Which TV service do you have?*

Direct TV1339.39%Dish Network1133.33%Cable824.24%Neither 13.03%


----------



## rdvholtwood

We are considering changing from cable (comcast) to satellite - just looking for some feedback on either.......


----------



## wolfwood

We did the same thing! Had MORE than our fill of Comcast. We went with DirectTV and have never had a problem. We do lose the signal every now and then (VERY occasionally) due to storms out there in the universe but have never had any issue with reception via our roof-based dish... even with the winds, rains heavy snows, & ice we see here at Wolfwood. However, we do have WIDE OPEN, 100% unobstructed southerly exposure.


----------



## OregonCampin

We went from Comcast to DirecTV and have never looked back - with Comcast the prices constantly went up and the service went down. We looked at both Dish Network & DirecTV and went with DirecTV because of their NFL package - we both watch teams that are not always televised in our area so this gives us the option to watch every week if we choose.

As far as outages - in 4 years I think we have had 2 and they were short.


----------



## Rob_G

Missing option... NONE! I use AT&T which delivers TV over the copper pots line on a HSDSL connection.









I got fed up with Comcast as well. Now I have more HD... faster internet... more boxes... and I'm saving $60/month compared to Comcast.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Rob_G said:


> Missing option... NONE! I use AT&T which delivers TV over the copper pots line on a HSDSL connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got fed up with Comcast as well. Now I have more HD... faster internet... more boxes... and I'm saving $60/month compared to Comcast.


Added another option - "NEITHER" We live out in no mans land and are limited on what service we can get - unfortunately, AT&T is not on the list!!


----------



## Nathan

When my only choice was Comcast, I had Direct TV. It was good except I had a 20 minute advanced warning of any serious storm.... when my tv went out.....








Fortunately, we now have wideopenwest available as well. Whenever the rates creep up, I call their number and ask for a detailed breakdown of my bill. When they ask why, I explain that I'm trying to compare it to the costs of Satellite service and my monthly price drops by $10-$20.









My parents had Dish network and weren't unhappy with it. They moved recently and now have AT&T avaialble and therefore didn't bring the dishes with them.

IMO, nothing is worse than Comcast.....


----------



## Airboss

Between the two, I would recommend against Dish. Poor service (5 service calls over 3 weeks to fix the same problem) and unscrupulous tactics to try and lock you into a 2 year contract. That said, it simply could have been where I was (Ft. Irwin, CA) and/or the third party installer. Trying to cancel service was more painful than a root canal.

However, if you do decide to use Dish, I have a HD receiver in my garage that I'd love to get rid of.


----------



## Camping Fan

I have Dish Network and love it! Cable isn't an option for me where I live now, but I have had cable in the past, and even if it was an option now I wouldn't go back. When I did live where I had cable, I would get very frustrated with paying for channels that just as often as not came in with a fuzzy picture.







No problem with fuzzy channels with satellite, all the channels are crystal clear, and the HD channels are fantastic.







Satellite TV service also typically gives you more options for al la carte channels/packages too, with cable you're pretty much stuck with what they offer.

As far as Direct TV vs. Dish Network, for a lot of people it does come down to whether you want the NFL Sunday Ticket package or not. I did have the Sunday Ticket back in the old C-band dish satellite service days, however after a couple years I found I really wasn't watching that many out of market games anyhow. With the combination of local channels I can get from Dish and my outside OTA antenna, I have plenty of options for games without paying for the Sunday Ticket.

Dish Network HD receivers will also act as a tuner for OTA digital TV signals, I would imagine the Direct TV receivers will as well. Whichever service you go with, I would highly recommend getting an HD DVR receiver. I'm not sure how I ever survived without one.


----------



## Nathan

Camping Fan said:


> ..... Whichever service you go with, I would highly recommend getting an HD DVR receiver. I'm not sure how I ever survived without one.


Uhh, how could ANYONE survive without a HD DVR....


----------



## Camping Fan

Airboss said:


> Between the two, I would recommend against Dish. Poor service (5 service calls over 3 weeks to fix the same problem) and unscrupulous tactics to try and lock you into a 2 year contract. That said, it simply could have been where I was (Ft. Irwin, CA) and/or the third party installer. Trying to cancel service was more painful than a root canal.
> 
> However, if you do decide to use Dish, I have a HD receiver in my garage that I'd love to get rid of.


Certainly sounds like you had a bad experience with Dish. My experience has been the opposite. Service calls have been just for installation of new equipment, and the rare problems that have popped up after that were all able to be taken care of over the phone by tech support. You do have to watch the fine print when you "upgrade" your service, there quite often is a 2 year contract involved with that, but I doubt that Direct TV is any different there.


----------



## ED_RN

I have been thinking of swithching to Direct from Dish, but only to get a free HD reciever. Dish wants me to pay $100.00 to upgrade but both offer it free to new subscribers. In our area at least Dish is a little cheaper because the Dish system allows you to run 2 TV's off of one receiver. We have several TV's so would have to pay an additional fee to add more receivers. This is especially true since most of what we watch we record with the DVR. Again with Dish one DVR allows you to tape two different shows at the same time and then watch them on different TV's at the same time as well. The other diffence is, again in our area, Dish only requires an 18 month contract but Direct requiresa 24 month contract.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Had Dish, lost the signal more than I thought I would and more than they said I would. Signal and pic was great. Multiple televisions drives the cost up. I have 5 in the house including the one in the garage so that was a problem. I went back to Cablevision because any tv without a box gets about 40 channels. From people that I have talked to over time, Direct, they said was better.

Watch the installers. The HD dish faced south and I told them to put it on the side of my dormer. He proceeded to screw it into my roof, I almost tossed him off. I now have a bracket which will always be there because my roof was less than 1 yr old at the time. Any holes they need to drill, well, its not there house.


----------



## mv945

I have been a happy Directv customer since 1998. Like others have mentioned, I think the biggest differences are that Dish has the ability to have 2 tuners in 1 unit, and Directv has the NFL and other sports subscription packages available. I happen to think that the Directv HD DVR interface is superior to the others as well.
I have no plans to switch.
BTW, if you go with Directv, would you mind saying I referred you? It would mean $100 for each of us....


----------



## JerseyGirl86

Around here (you DO know where I live, don't you?







) everyone has either Comcast or DirectTV. However, I am an idiot and procrastinate on getting the DirectTV and continue to pay rising cable bills!

The Dish is unreliable, but that could be some sort of conspiracy from the DirectTV people...


----------



## clarkely

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Around here (you DO know where I live, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) everyone has either Comcast or DirectTV. However, I am an idiot and procrastinate on getting the DirectTV and continue to pay rising cable bills!
> 
> The Dish is unreliable, but that could be some sort of conspiracy from the DirectTV people...


Call and talk to "comcast's retention services", they can probably drop the rate!!!

I hate them all!!!! TV should be free, when cable started it was "commercial Free" TV.

If I did not have to give up my sports I would give it all up!!! Then they would just charge me more for the internet...

I watch so little tv other than sports...........i would not miss it..........my brother is in to his third year of No cable....gave it up and is on antenna TV.


----------



## JerseyGirl86

Would that really work and drop my rate? We're paying about $75 a month and Mike keeps telling me to switch. It's on my list just not high enough on it yet. Hey! I'm a busy girl!









Ahhh, antenna TV. For some reason that reminds me of watching Hee Haw at my grandmoms...


----------



## outback loft

As far as Directv vs DishNetwork goes, in the campgrounds here on Long Island, NY I have been in a site right next to someone with Dish Network and they were not able to get a signal, but I was with DirecTV because the dish elevation was either higher or lower( i forget what it was) But they couldnt get the view through the trees. Most campgrounds here are heavily wooded and aiming a dish is a very tedious task. I have gotten it down to a science and usually have people asking me for help at the campground. I now just have an eight way splitter for my dish and tell people to hook up their cable to mine, it is just easier than aiming 6 dishes in a 6x6 area that has a clearing.


----------



## Livin4weekenz

We recently went with directv over our local cable company(Atlantic broadband)

seen the ad in trailer life for an RV package and was sold, also went with verizon for internet via a MI-FI on wolfwoods recommendation

and "cut the cord" and use only our cell phones no home phone

so far so good with all..


----------



## mmblantz

I've got Direct TV. I am now a Sunday ticket and Hi-Def Discovery Channel junkie







---Mike


----------



## WACOUGAR

We've had DirectTv for over 5 years and have had no problems. We changed when we moved and had to many issues trying to get Comcast out at a convenient time to install. DirecTv was out when I was available and their price was right. Of course I think all these prices are outrageous, but I'm not going to change that. When I compare what I'm getting on DirecTv to Comcast, I am saving quite a bit (3 TV's, one with HD and the HD DVR--don't ever be without that!!!) My only gripe is that they don't have the Travel Channel in HD. I have noticed that the new Verizon FIOS does and may look into that when our contract is up.

Kelly


----------



## Camping Fan

WACOUGAR said:


> We've had DirectTv for over 5 years and have had no problems.
> 
> My only gripe is that they don't have the Travel Channel in HD. I have noticed that the new Verizon FIOS does and may look into that when our contract is up.
> 
> Kelly


Travel Channel, Discovery Channel, National Geographic, NFL Network, Versus - all available in HD on Dish Network.


----------



## raynardo

I have cable at home, but I'm thinking of adding satellite to my OB.

Many of the replies here seem to be from folks who only use their satellite in their homes rather than their OB's.

Is anyone in my same boat trailer and using cable at home and satellite on the road?








to me!


----------



## thefulminator

We've had Dish Network for a couple years now with very few complaints. When I was researching which dish provider to go with I asked around my office about customer service. The feedback I received was that those who had Dish Network were very happy with the customer service and those that had Direct TV said their customer service was horrible. One other thing to consider is price. With Dish Network, we only need one receiver for every two televisions. With Direct TV you need one receiver for every TV. The Direct TV programming packages were cheaper but by the time you added in the rental for all the receivers I would need they were much more expensive. When making the choice of which company to use be sure to get a quote for programming and equipment before you proceed.


----------



## OregonCampin

mv945 said:


> that Dish has the ability to have 2 tuners in 1 unit,


We have a dual band satellite with DirecTV and can record two programs at once - been doing that for years.....


----------



## mv945

True, my bad there. What I meant to say was the fact that you could feed 2 TV's from 1 reciever with Dish.
Did you notice the latest code download from Directv that supports dual-live buffering now on the HD-DVR?


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Extremely happy with Dish Network. I've been a customer for going on 10 years and have followed them through the transition to HD and DVRs. Their DVRs could be a tad more stable, but the features are great!

As some have said, you need to pay close attention to the installers. I've found the Dish Network installers (not the contractors) to be the best, but I still insist on being there and keeping a close eye. I think this applies to any provider, not just Dish.

Ed


----------



## rdvholtwood

Thanks Everyone! Comcast was supposed to get back to me within 24hrs regarding a dispute over a price I was given - that was 48hrs ago. I know Dish requires a 2 year contract and I am not sure about Direct, so that will be the determining factor!


----------



## jasonrebecca

We just switched from Direct TV to Verizon FIOS. Only reason for switching is so that we can have Internet & TV for the cost of Direct TV. I would rather have rabbit ears than ever have Comcast.


----------



## Rob_G

jasonrebecca said:


> We just switched from Direct TV to Verizon FIOS.


Just a bit jealous over here on that move. NICE!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

We have had DirecTV for a long time. We recently got a free upgrade to HD service and the experience was bad. We had nothing but problems for months and when we called, the "techs" on the other end kept telling DW to do the same thing, over and over. Junk like - unplug receiver for 15 min, plug back in, let it reset and it will not be done for 24 hours. Some channels (BBC America for Top Gear!!!) were unwatchable. Others would have poor quality pictures. Picture would disappear entirely for hours on end at times. Finally, we threatened to stop payment for their failure to deliver service and they arranged a service call but, get this, they demanded that we were going to pay for it. DW was HOT! The local service guy calls us, we tell him the problem and he goes "oh you have a bad receiver". Brought a new one out and the service has been gold ever since.

Now having said all that - we have had their service since we got married and I had used it for years prior to meeting DW. I have always considered it to be very good and had no problems with it (aside from the messy HD "upgrade"). I would recommend it.

-CC


----------



## ernstm1

I have Dish Network and using a vip722 receiver with the 2 tuners, I can get both sats on one tv, but only 1 sat that isn't being used on the 1st TV at the same time. Using the King dish. Does anyone have the same/similar setup and are able to get both sats (110 & 119) on both tvs concurrently using the same sat on both tvs? Curious if anyone has been able to get both sats on two tv's from a two tuner receiver on dishnetwork. I am using two std tv's and only looking to use 110 and 119, no HD.

Thanks.


----------



## mountainlady56

I have Direct TV. An installer that represented both companies told me that I wouldn't be able to get a decent signal where I live. I HAVE been very pleased, but after the "introductory low price", I wasn't too happy about the "real price". However, I called, yesterday, and asked if I was still under contract "no" and what the cheaper packages consisted of, to which the operator responded she was authorized to give me a $20 discount (no strings attached) for the next 6 months and would send out info on the other pkgs. Also discontinued one of my "boxes" that I've never even used. They're sending me a pre-paid box to return it in. I WON'T discontinue the insurance on it, as I'd only had it about 4 months and lightning fried it all!! Have $1K deductible on my homeowners, so it's worth the few bucks for the insurance.
So, I'll be enjoying the higher-cost pkg for a few dollars more than the cheapest pkg. for the next 6 months and see where I go from there!! Never hurts to ask!!
Darlene


----------

